# neptune,ram powell,patronus 9/7-9/7 my first rig trip



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

met a friend at his dock at 3 and loaded his 30' regulator and was running by 4. it was looking nasty but we were determined. solid 3-5s with heavy rain for the first 30 miles props barking and the whole shabang. after that it was a semi comfortable ride in 1-3s. got to the neptune RIGHT AT dark trolled naked hoos for about half hr then did a little jigging.....man that gets tiring doing 4-5 drops in 350-400 ft. well we werent making much fish so we decided to set up a sword drift for the night. long story short we drifted 8 miles and didnt have a bite one leader was a little chaffed but thats it. but in the middle of the night i was looking in the water and we were SURROUNDED by a huge school of 1-4in hardtails and i ended up catching 5 or 6 dozen in the cast net.










we woke up at o dark thirty and headed to the ram powell



















we put a spread of naked hoos out and saw some decent size yft skying so we were hope full. well we only had 2 knock downsand they both came undonethen westarted bump trolling hardtails with no luck. then we ran to patronus and did some more bump trolling but nothing to show except for a few cudas



















after that we ran to the elbow and trolled for a few hrs without a bite. called it quits around 3 and headed for the hill. as soon as we got backt o the dock the sky opened up and we got rained on while unloading the bot which sucked but rinsed everything off pretty good. but it was deffinetly an awesome experience even though we dont have anything to show for. id also like to thank mr steve for taking us on his AWESOME boat NoKaOi.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks for the report...you guys keep it up and youll get them eventually!

pictures look great !!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

awesome report and sometimes the fish don't bite. i would kill for them hardtails though if i was out there.


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

dang we thought about making the same trip this weekend.. glad we didnt!


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for the report. How did it look at the elbow. It was loaded with flyers Sat. night.


----------



## AUCoop (Aug 19, 2009)

I think we may have seen you out there at the Ram Powell. We were in a 26ft World Cat. We ended up with about 220 lbs worth of YFT.


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

> *AUCoop (9/8/2009)*I think we may have seen you out there at the Ram Powell. We were in a 26ft World Cat. We ended up with about 220 lbs worth of YFT.




DOH!


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

haha well we didnt see a single other boat out there so we were wondering if a hurricane was forming in the gulf or what bc it was FLAT calm out there yesterday.....but as far as the elbow goes it was nice and blue with flyers EVERYWHERE but idk i guess we just had opposite of begginners luck


----------



## FISHUNT7 (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry about the poor fishing but those are some nice pictures.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

id kill for a couple dozen of those hardtails


----------

